# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Πρόβλημα " Tampered!" με παλιό Ericsson GF768

## Stergios_[.gr]

Εχω ένα πανάρχαιο GF768 το οποίο προσπαθώντας να το ανοίξω μου εμφάνισε  "LOCK CODE:". Μετά από 7-8 προσπάθειες βρήκα τον κωδικό μου (μιλάμε για εποχή Γυμνασίου, 1997) και άνοιξε,  αλλά μου εμφάνιζε "ONLY 112" για κλήσεις ανάγκης.. 
 
 Μην έχοντας τίποτα να χάσω, του έκανα UNLOCK με το USR και τώρα μου βγάζει στην οθόνη το μήνυμα " Tampered!" και μετά δεν αναγνωρίζει την sim, εμφανίζοντας το μήνυμα "WRONG CARD".. 

Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να το ξανα-flashάρω, μήπως έχεις καμία ιδέα πού μπορώ να βρω αρχείο BIN και EEPROM για το αρχαίο μου κινητό?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## leosedf

Κάπου έχω την sw99w50 αλλα θα περιμένεις αναγκαστικά να το βρώ. Μιλάμε για αρχαιολογία οπότε δύσκολα τα αρχεία.

Χρησιμοποίησε το Ericsson tool 1.7 by Saras.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Κωνσταντίνε χίλια ευχαριστώ!

Μόλις βρήκα αυτό που χρειαζόμουν, αλλά το laptop δεν μπορεί να flashάρει το κινητό!

Ως δια μαγείας, μετά από 1 εβδομάδα ψάξιμο βρήκα αυτό: http://www.angelfire.com/ms2/mesutt/ericsson.htm

To flashάρισμα το είχα δοκιμάσει με το πρόγραμμα της φωτογραφίας, λές να υπήρξε εκεί πρόβλημα?

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ασύμβατη η κάρτα SIM με την συσκευή?? Γιατί έβγαλε "ΜΟΝΟ 112" στην αρχή? (Αν ξέρεις..)

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ και πάλι!

----------


## leosedf

A ωραία, βλέπω έχει και σχετικά καινούριες flash.
Χρησιμοποιείς USB to serial converter?
Μήπως να δοκιμάσεις σε εναν σταθερό υπολογιστή?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ασύμβατη η κάρτα SIM με την συσκευή;



*GF*768 για δίκτυα 900MHz.
*PF*768 για δίκτυα 1800MHz.

G

----------


## leosedf

Ναι απλά οταν σου βγάζει tampered σημαίνει οτι το firmware έχει καταλάβει οτι έχει πειραχτεί.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

H Ελλάδα μια χαρά 900ΜΗΖ και 1800ΜΗΖ δεν είναι? Και μιας και το κινητό το χρησιμοποιούσα Ελλάδα τότε, όλα καλά δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι..?

ή μήπως έχουν αλλάξει τα πρότυπα των SIM από τότε? (πχ 3ν-5ν)

----------


## leosedf

Ναι, και οι τρείς εταιρίες εκπέμπουν και στις τρείς μπάντες πλέον. (880-960, 1710-1860, 2110-2170)
Κάποιες φορές οι παλιές κάρτες δεν δουλεύουν σε καινούριες συσκευές και το αντίστροφο. Βέβαια δεν έχει σχέση με το δικό σου πρόβλημα απ' ότι βλέπω γιατι ήδη πείραξες το firmware.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Εχω ένα πανάρχαιο GF768 το οποίο προσπαθώντας να το ανοίξω μου εμφάνισε  "LOCK CODE:". Μετά από 7-8 προσπάθειες βρήκα τον κωδικό μου (μιλάμε για εποχή Γυμνασίου, 1997) και άνοιξε,  αλλά μου εμφάνιζε "ONLY 112" για κλήσεις ανάγκης.. 
>  Μην έχοντας τίποτα να χάσω, του έκανα UNLOCK με το USR και τώρα μου βγάζει στην οθόνη το μήνυμα " Tampered!" και μετά δεν αναγνωρίζει την sim, εμφανίζοντας το μήνυμα "WRONG CARD"..



Ναι Κωνσταντίνε, αλλά το "ΜΟΝΟ 112" μου το έβγαλε μόλις άνοιξε, ΠΡΙΝ το flash-άρισμα του firmware του..

----------


## leosedf

Αν δεν σε έπιανε κυψέλη στα 900 τότε λογικό.Ανάλογα και με την εταιρία που είσαι κάποιες έχουν περισσότερες κυψέλες στα 1800 και άλλες στα 900 μέσα σε πόλεις.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Στο κέντρο των Ιωαννίνων? 
(Στα πάνω Goody's, απέναντι από την Ακαδημία για όποιον ξέρει..  :Wink:  )

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Εχω ένα πανάρχαιο *GF768* το οποίο προσπαθώντας να το ανοίξω μου εμφάνισε  "LOCK CODE:". Μετά από 7-8 προσπάθειες βρήκα τον κωδικό μου (μιλάμε για εποχή Γυμνασίου, 1997) και άνοιξε,  αλλά μου εμφάνιζε "*ONLY 112*" για κλήσεις ανάγκης...



Πάμε από την αρχή!
Τί κάρτα δοκιμάζεις;
G

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Δοκίμασα την κάρτα που χρησιμοποιώ τώρα, 
μία COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ που πήρα πέρσι για να έχω σαν δεύτερη.
Την λειτουργώ κανονικά από ένα ΝΟΚΙΑ 5140i..

----------


## GeorgeVita

Το GF768 είναι για 900MHZ, οπότε ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί η Cosmocarta. Πιθανό πρόβλημα μπορεί να έχεις και με τις άλλες (F2G/Alla Carte) γιατί τα περισσότερα GF768 πουλήθηκαν ως καρτοκινητά. Στα 'αρχαία' χρόνια οι εταιρείες κλείδωναν το κινητό στη δική τους ονομασία. Μετά το έτος (ή το εξάμηνο αργότερα) τους έπαιρνες ένα τηλέφωνο και σου έδιναν unlock code. Βέβαια αν πέτυχες το flash-άρισμα αυτό το κλείδωμα πρέπει να έφυγε.

Κοίτα το συνημμένο να δεις 'τι γράφει ένα GF768 με Frog':
mono112.jpg  &  telestet.jpg
(το ίδιο γράφει και μέχρι να βρεί σήμα 'WIND' αλλά όταν το βρεί γράφει 'TELESTET'!)

G

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τους γνώστες Κωνσταντίνο και Γιώργο, που μοιράζεστε τις γνώσεις σας!!
Οπότε, αν πετύχει το flash-άρισμα, θα πιάνω, ε?

----------


## leosedf

H Cosmote έχει 900MHz. Απλά δεν έχει τόσες πολλές όσο οι άλλες, εκεί στα Ιωάννινα που βρέθηκα πρόσφατα δεν είδα να έχουν και πολλές στα 900 οι κοσμοτέδες. Γενικά δεν έχει πολλές κεραίες εκεί, οι περισσότερες είναι γύρω απ' την πόλη.
Όπως είπε και ο Γιώργος δοκίμασε voda ή wind.
Κάντου flash πρώτα και βάλτο μπρός.
Το οτι γράφει telestet η panafon είναι απλά γιατί είχαν συγκεκριμένο operator logo στο firmware. Ο κωδικός παροχέα δεν αλλάζει (cosmote 202-01, vodafone 202-05, wind 202-10)

Στις άλλες χώρες ακόμα σχεδόν παντού δίνουν κλειδωμένα τηλέφωνα, εδώ επειδή μας πήραν χαμπάρι και τους έρχεται και πιό φτηνά το κόψαν.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Επέστρεψα σε σταθερό PC, αλλά έχω πάλι πρόβλημα:

Τα αρχεία που βρήκα εδώ (http://www.angelfire.com/ms2/mesutt/bin_ericsson.zip) είναι *.ΒΙΝ όχι *.SHX όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι.. 
Δηλαδή είναι τα αρχεία της EEPROM, και όχι λειτουργικού firmware..
Έχει κανείς καμία άλλη πηγή λειτουργικού τηλεφώνων??

----------


## leosedf

Κάποιο άλλο soft που ανεβάζει bin δοκίμασες?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Δοκίμασα το *Ericsson Tools by Saras 1.7 (password: saras)* το οποίο ΔΕΝ μπορώ να το κάνω κάνω να επικοινωνήσει με τον κινητό,
κολλάει στο "PRESS <<NO>> FOR A SHORT TIME" και δεν κάνει τίποτα, ακόμα και αν έχω ενεργοποιήσει το SERVICE MODE με +5V στο pin 7


Αυτό με το οποίο δούλεψα είναι το *Ericsson Home Service Software*, και έκανα και προσπάθησα να κάνω και EEPROM WRITE (με .ΒΙΝ από εδώ) αλλά αν και ανταποκρίνεται, μου λέει οτι δεν μπορεί να μπεί σε SP MODE..
erhss.JPG

----------


## leosedf

Στου saras οταν σου λέει πάτα ΝΟ ενοεί για μισό δευτερόλεπτο ωστε να κάνει boot. Δεν χρειάζεται service mode. Δοκίμασε εκεί να παίξεις με τις ταχύτητες της σειριακής.

Στο δεύτερο δοκίμασε να μην έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το clear SP lock δεν χρειάζεται.

Τα έχω ξεχάσει λίγο τα λογισμικά απο τότε που πήγα σε αυτά της μαμάς εταιρίας  και δεν θυμάμαι καλά τα κουσούρια τους.  :Smile:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Κωνσταντίνε,
σίγουρα δεν θέλει SERVICE mode του SARAS? Όλα τα άλλα ήθελα, οπότε υποθέτω είναι απαίτηση του τηλεφώνου, και όχι του προγράμματος.. από όσο καταλαβαίνω δηλαδή, διόρθωσέ με..

----------


## leosedf

Απ' ότι θυμάμαι δεν χρειάζεται στο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα. Πάει έτσι, το λογισμικό περιμένει συγκεκριμένο σήμα απ το κινητο, το δίνεις με το ΟΝ στιγμιαία η σε άλλα με το service mode.
Σε άλλα απλώς βάζεις το βύσμα του τηλεφώνου, σε άλλα πατάς το ΟΝ, σε άλλα βάζεις την μπαταρία, Είναι συνδιασμός και των δύο. Στα καινούρια κρατάς το C πατημένο την ώρα που βάζεις το βύσμα ή το 2 και το 5 οταν κάνεις recovery κλπ.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Καμία τύχη..

Πάντα απάντηση "_(1) Timeout: No response from phone_" από το Saras Tools 1.7

&

"_Failed to enter SP mode_" από το Ericsson Home Service Software..


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να του έκανα ανεπανόρθωτη βλάβη με το Flashάρισμα?

----------


## leosedf

Όχι δεν πιστεύω να έγινε ζημιά τόσο εύκολα.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο τηλέφωνο.. Υπάρχει κανέναs τρόπος RESET??

----------


## leosedf

Οχι δεν υπάρχει, θα το ψάξω λίγο και θα σου πώ τι να κάνεις λίγο πιό μετά.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Αποτυχία! Δοκίμασα και με 2ο κινητό, αλλά τίποτα.
Το πρώτο (γκρι), βγάζει ακόμα " Tempered!" και το 2ο (κόκκινο) σταμάτησε να ανοίγει.  :Cursing: 

Ψάχνω κινητό Sony-Ericsson, πιο μοντέρνο, το οποίο να μπορεί να δέχεται ΑΤ commands και να μην έχει κλειδωμένο το δίκτυο..

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Υπάρχει κάποιος ο οποίος θα μπορούσε να μου ξεκλειδώσει τα 2 τηλέφωνα?
Έχω κολλήσει 3 καλωδιάκια (ΤΧ, RX, Vpp) τα οποία μπορούν έυκολα να αποκολληθούν..
Εικόνα0271.jpg
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## rep

μπορεις να μου τα στειλεις?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Έχεις PM Χρυσόστομε!

----------

